# Transfer Express Offers Custom Neon Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Neon is back in style and Transfer Express offers six neon colors for creating custom Easy Prints transfers. The colors include neon yellow, neon pink, neon lime, neon blue, and neon orange. 

These shades look great on lights and darks, but may lose some opacity on darker colors. To maintain brightness, it is recommended to use white as a backing ink. Less opacity may be fine for many customers, but the company recommends getting samples prior to ordering to ensure the finished product meets customer expectations. Sample packs are available in all six colors. 

Creating a transfer is as easy as choosing a layout; changing the text, art, and colors; and pressing it! Design one or several variations and print them out for your customer to choose which one he or she likes best. 

Clip art and layouts designed by industry-renowned artist Dane Clements, Great Dane Graphics, are available for every major market including school, sports, work, occasions, fashion, and more. Multicolor orders placed before 3 p.m. Eastern Standard Time, will ship in two working days or less. 

STAHLS’ Transfer Express is an innovative company that manufactures custom, heat-applied screen-printed and digital paper transfers, and now decorative adhesive products such as banners, wall graphics, bumper stickers, helmet decals, and more. As the largest manufacturer of custom transfers in the world, STAHLS’ Transfer Express provides a competitive edge to dealers of imprinted sportswear by producing imprinted graphics quickly and with great accuracy. For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; e-mail: [email protected] or visit the Web site at Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express.


----------

